# Two new VOD channels



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been told there are two new VOD channels now available: 1596 & 1599 

Be careful bringing these channels up though .. They're both XXX programming


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice:lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Bummer for those with slow connections and/or bandwith caps. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So, does the first 5 minutes free apply to shows on these channels too? 

- Merg


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

I bet Pee Wee Herman just signed up for D*


I'm sorry that was a low blow :lol::lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> So, does the first 5 minutes free apply to shows on these channels too?
> 
> - Merg


I don't think the 5 minute rule applies to porn:lol:

If they aired 5 minutes for free, then they would never sell any porn PPV's:lol:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't have them yet.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey, look at that ... They're in my guide. And there they'll stay.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Juicy on Demand
Hustler TV on Demand

lol

I better block these so the kids don't see them.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I did not think you could block dod channels


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I realized I had to add them to my favorites list. Unfortunately, they're all more expensive PPVs. I'll continue to buy DVDs - or get them free.


----------

